# Dimer Controlado por Voltaje



## Arcadio David Perilla (Ene 12, 2007)

Quisiera saber como podría acoplar un dimmer a un dispositivo que emite señales de diferente voltaje para con estas señales controlar al dimmer; es decir que en vez de ser el dimmer controlado manualmente se controlara por las señales de salida de otro dispositivo (como un integrado). Muchas Gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ene 12, 2007)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/dimmer-controlado-corriente-continua-11998/


----------

